# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] PLANO 513011 Υφασματινη εργαλειοθήκη

## gRooV

*PLANO 513011 Υφασμάτινη εργαλειοθήκη*Επαγγελματική εργαλειοθήκη με μεγαλη μεταλλική λαβή μεταφοράς από αλουμίνιοΙμάντας ώμου με μαξιλαράκι για άνετη μεταφορά.Μεγάλος χώρος με ιμάντα ασφάλισης για μεταφορά δραπανοκατσάβιδου.Υποδοχή για μπαταρία δραπανοκατσάβιδου.13 σταθερές θήκες διαφόρων διαστάσεων και 10 υποδοχές με ελαστικό ιμάντα για εργαλεία.Κατασκευασμένη απο ανθεκτικό πολυεστερικό ύφασμα.Βάρος 1.9 κιλά.*Διαστάσεις 30x38x29cm*
*35€*

----------

